# powerheads are mandatory !



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

just put a 802 aquaclear in my 90 instantly these guys are flying around in the current, feeders are enjoying it too ! not for long! fluval 304 next and thats me for a while till i grab a 200 gallon


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep Pygos love their current


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I havent noticed much with mine. A little bit but not to much maybe i introduced it way to powerfull, they were only like 3-4 inches and i had a 402 on full blast.


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

my reds are only 2 inches , got the 802 like half way the whole shoal is sitting in the current getting blown back they love it !!!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

hope you got some kind of screen or filter so feeders dont get sucked in and mess up your powerhead.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

finny99 said:


> just put a 802 aquaclear in my 90 instantly these guys are flying around in the current, feeders are enjoying it too ! not for long! fluval 304 next and thats me for a while till i grab a 200 gallon


 Thats exactly what im doin but im considering a 404 for that extra bit of filtration!! what do u reckon or would the 304 be ample?? Wna build a 150g plywood tank asap!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

304 are good, but i would definatly go for the 404 pingu, a 304 is for 75g so a 404 shud b for 100g+


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Is an AC500 + Magnum 350 + Fluval 303 = 1083 GPH all pointed towards one direction considered enough current for a 70 gal?

I will refrase my question, are those three filtering running together considered a replacement for a powerhead?


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

yea i got the quick filter 802 with attach so feeders or reds dont get sucked up unlike some people i research things before i get it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have powerheads in my tanks as well, but all my piranha's don't really seem to care about it much - my reds occasionally swim in the current for a few seconds, and my manny every once in a while as well, but they are no real work-out freaks...


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

where you have it??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Attached to a side wall, close to the front...
I've experimented quite a lot with the powerhead position, but it doesn't really make a difference: but I keep them in the tank anyways for a little current/water movement - my fish are not complaining, so no reason to remove them.


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

yea i tried all kinds of spots and and current power i got it back left in the middle on an angle towards front glass cause plants were bein blown all over


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

stfu finny i do research. f ing dickhead. I BET THAT GIVE U A HELL OF A LOT OF FILTRATION 2 RIGHT????????¿¿


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Cool it rbp3rbp3







No need for that stuff on here. He was just messing with you im sure. No biggie. Take a joke. Also I would suggest you to upgrade your tank soon as I read in your sig. 5 5-6 inch reds in a 55 gallon???
That is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I have a small powerhead in my saltwater tank...My Clowns really seem to like it. I don't have powerheads in my P tanks though because the filters I have on the tanks create more than enough current (Fluval 404 on my 55gal; AC500 on my 30gal).


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

NO need for a dick on this site. But thanks for being conserned about the tank I havent seen much aggression at all but if i see 1 getting picked on or more aggretion then i will end up selling 2 of them i cant offord to upgrade.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just stick one in the 55 and up grade to a 75

that will be enough for a 4 reds in a 75 and one red in the 55


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I wish i could but i dont have money or else i would of allready bought another tank


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

the dude who asked if i have the filter attach on powerhead was what i was refering to rbp3 relax guy, just seems a lot of people on here and want every question answered without reading at least a little bit, the guy said i hope you have it on there so your feeders dont get sucked up i wasnt making fun of Kouma


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

he dont he have a power head idiot. He was asking if those three filters make enought current like a power head. Know who feels dumb.


----------



## klinzou (Dec 12, 2003)

I believe you meant to say "NOW who feels dumb" and in this case it is you my friend.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

preach on sista


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

read akio 525


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

why am i getting caught up in this gayness?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

hey guys calm down, no one is dumb. This is internet communication, there is no face impressions, not sounds pitchs, and not face-to-face interactione, i.e. chatting. This is just a forum where people post a message and hope the meaning gets passed correct to the readers. Therefore everyone could understand a message a certian way, no biggie.

But I would like someone to answer my question







so do you guys think having three filters in one direction is enough current to actually act as a power head?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

finny99 said:


> read akio 525


 Why are you telling me to read?


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

was just saying to read what you said to the other dude


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

maybe only 2 filters on each end dude and a powerhead , and your right kouma i might have typed it wrong was just saying i research certain products before i buy. i dont think the filters will have the strong current the p's like ,


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

finny99 said:


> was just saying to read what you said to the other dude


 When I said I hope you got some kind of filter on the powerhead i was talking to you. Do you have a problem with my comment? Kouma your filter combo sounds like its providing a good strong current.


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

i know guy no i dont have a problem , just said i research things before i get into it on all kinds of sites , rbp3 was the one who had a problem , i couldnt really give a sh*t


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

but seriously ! powerheads are mandatory !!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:rock: Ok thanks for the Info


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

lol spam whore


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Powerhead are not mandatory they are stronglly recommend to create current to your tank and so your P's could exercise.


----------

